# AMD FX Flags

## dky

Ciao ragazzi,

vorrei un vostro consiglio.

Le flag indicate qui:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags/AMD#FX-8xxx.2F6xxx.2F4xxx_.28Bulldozer.29

Vanno bene per il processore AMD FX 6-Core Buldozzer?

O mi consigliate qualcosa di più adatto?

----------

## k01

vanno bene ma leggi la nota, gcc stabile in portage attualmente è la versione 4.5.3, la 4.6.2 è ancora hard masked

----------

## ago

 *dky wrote:*   

> Vanno bene per il processore AMD FX 6-Core Buldozzer?
> 
> O mi consigliate qualcosa di più adatto?

 

```
-march=native -O2
```

 e vai sempre bene ( su i686 e x86_64 )

----------

## dky

E MAKEOPTS che valore gli dò?

Sull'handbook dice:

```

 Una buona scelta è il numero di CPU (o i core della/e CPU) nel sistema più uno, ma non è detto che sia sempre l'impostazione migliore.
```

Ma mi sembra esagerato impostare:

```

MAKEOPTS="-j7"

```

----------

## ago

fai una prova

```
for i in {1..10};do MAKEOPTS="-j"${i}"" time emerge -q gcc;done
```

Cosi ti renderai conto da solo

----------

## dky

```
time: command not found
```

----------

